# Hi everone!



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Hi I am new here, thanks to Grant for tellin me about this forum.
I recognize some of you from zilvia and freshalloy.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

hi everyone


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

how YOU doin'?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

oh god no.........S15dude is here.......that's it, i'm leavin

actually, i'll stay, glad to have you, let's hope we can keep this forum idiot free for a while


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

tnord said:


> *oh god no.........S15dude is here.......that's it, i'm leavin
> 
> actually, i'll stay, glad to have you, let's hope we can keep this forum idiot free for a while *


....to late! Grants already here!  j/k


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

aww dammit, s15dude an badmojo's here, I'm going to have to commit some hate crimes now.


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Grant, just remember I know where you live!!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Grant said:


> *aww dammit, s15dude an badmojo's here, I'm going to have to commit some hate crimes now.  *


Always talkin shit about the crackers. Don't make me and tnord kick your ass. We will drive out there in our pickup trucks and string your ass up, ya hear!


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

I'll video tape it, and post it on the forums.. THAT would be a funny thread. LOL

btw.. Wuzzzzzzuuuupp... (In that Bud light kinda way)


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

S15dude said:


> *
> I recognize some of you from zilvia and freshalloy. *


what's zilvia and freshalloy???


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

hmm.. zilvia and Freshalloy.. maybe they are special metals from the X-men? kinda like adamentium?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

Can i have some suspension parts build with these special metals? they sounds light and strong


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

S15dude said:


> *Grant, just remember I know where you live!!! *


not for long.... 


don't mind the ticking noise...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

I wasn't personally invited here, but it looks like most of the awesome people came over--unless you wanted this to be the No-Ma'am club?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

IMHO there's nothing like seeing a girl driving a fixed up S14, I get shivers. (well not really, but i wish i did) - Always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

96SEChick said:


> *I wasn't personally invited here, but it looks like most of the awesome people came over--unless you wanted this to be the No-Ma'am club? *


of course you're welcome!!


----------

